# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  गुलदाउदी

## dkj

*गुलदाउदी*
Chrysanthemum -

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

गुलदाउदी मूलत: तीन प्रकार की होती है- पहली बड़ी, दूसरी छोटी और तीसरी मिनी। बड़ी प्रजाति में करीब 13 आकार के फूल आते हैं, जैसे स्पाइडर, ट्यूबलर, रेफ्लेक्स, इनकर्व, डेकोरेटिव आदि। छोटी में करीब छह-सात आकार के फूल आते हैं, जैसे एनीमोन, पॉम्पन, डेकोरेटिव, स्प्रे, कोरियन और नो पिंच नो स्टेक आदि। मिनी में भी कई आकार के फूल आते हैं। 

गुलदाउदी के पौधे लगाने के लिए गमले को 70 प्रतिशत गोबर की पुरानी खाद, 15 प्रतिशत पत्ती की खाद, 10 प्रतिशत पुराने गमले की मिट्टी, 5 प्रतिशत मौरंग व 100 ग्राम हड्डी का चूरा, 100 ग्राम नीम की खली, 5 ग्राम जिंक, 5 ग्राम म्यूरेटा पोटाश व थोड़ा सा सल्फर व बोरान मिलाकर भर लें। 

गमले में लगाने के लिए बड़ी गुलदाउदी की कुछ अच्छी प्रजातियां इस प्रकार हैं- स्नो बाल, कीकूबेरी, डिग्निटी, पिंक क्लाउड, बोला देवरा, अजीना पर्पल, सोनारबांग्ला, कस्तूरबा गांधी, चंगेज खां आदि। 

छोटी गुलदाउदी की प्रजातियां हैं- कॉटन बाल, बीरबल साहनी, अप्सरा, स्वीट सिंगार, जयंती, कुंदन, ननाको, रतन आदि।

----------


## dkj

मिनी की प्रजातियां को आप चाहें तो प्लास्टिक के कप या गिलास में भी लगाकर कमरों में सजा सकती हैं। 

बड़ी गुलदाउदी को लगाने के कई प्रकार हैं। पहला: एक गमले में एक पौधा लगाकर उसकी ऊपर से पिंचिंग करके तीन फूल ही लें। इससे अधिक नहीं। दूसरा: एक गमले में एक ही प्रजाति के पांच पौधे लगाकर प्रत्येक में एक ही फूल लें। इसकी पिंचिंग नहीं करनी पड़ती। तीसरा: एक गमले में एक ही पौधा लगाकर उसकी कई बार पिंचिंग की जाती है। इससे एक ही पौधे में कई सारे फूल आते हैं। 

छोटी गुलदाउदी का एक ही पौधा लगाकर व अलग-अलग ऊंचाई पर उसकी पिंचिंग करके उसके कई आकार बनाए जा सकते हैं, जैसे फैन, ट्री, कैस्केट आदि। पौधे की कम से कम तीन बार पिंचिंग करके उसको खूबसूरत आकार दिया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

*परिचय*

गुलदाउदी (Chrysanthemum) एक बारहमासी सजावटी फूलों का पौधा है। इसकी लगभग 30 प्रजातियों पाई जाती हैं। मुख्यतः यह एशिया और पूर्वोत्तर यूरोप मे पाया जाता है।

ग्रीक भाषा के (Anemone) अनुसार क्राइसैंथिमम शब्द का अर्थ स्वर्णपुष्प है। इस जाति का पुष्प छोटा तथा सम्मित एनीमोन सदृश होता है।

बेंथैम तथा हूकर (Bentham and Hooker, 1862-93) के वनस्पति-विभाजन-क्रम के आधार पर गुलदाऊउदी का स्थान नीचे दिए हुए क्रम के अनुसार निर्धारित होता है:

वर्ग द्विदलीय (Dicotyledon)

गैमोपेटैली (Gamopetalae)

श्रेणी इनफेरी (Inferae)

आर्डर ऐस्टरेलीज़ (Asterales)

कुल कॉम्पॉज़िटी (Compositae)

जीनस क्राइसैंथिमम

----------


## dkj

गुलदाउदी संसार के सबसे प्रसिद्ध एवं शरद ऋतु में फूलनेवाले पौधों में से है। यह चीन का देशज है, जहाँ से यह यूरोप में भेजा गया। सन्* 1780 में फ्रांस के एक महाशय सेल्स (Cels) ने इंग्लैंड के विश्वविख्यात उपवन क्यू (Kew) में इसे सबसे पहले उत्पन्न किया। इसके उपरांत, अपने सुंदर तथा मोहक रूप के कारण और इसके फूलों में कीटनाशक पदार्थ, अर्थात पाईथ्रोम (pyrethrum) होने के कारण गुलदाउदी का प्रसार बहुत ही विस्तृत हो गया। इस समय इसकी लगभग 150 जातियाँ हैं जो यूरोप, अमरीका, अफ्रीका तथा एशिया महाद्वीपों में मुख्य रूप से पाई जाती हैं। इनमें से उपवनों में उगाई जानेवाली गुलदाउदी को क्राइसैंथिमस इंडिकम (Chrysanthemum indicum Linn) कहते हैं।

गुलदाउदी का पौधा शाक (herbs) की श्रेणी में आता है। इसकी जड़ें मुख्यतया प्रधान मूल, शाखादार और रेशेदार होती हैं। तना कोमल, सीधा तथा कभी कभी रोएँदार होता है। पत्तियाँ एकांतर (alternate) सम, पालिवत्* होती हैं, परंतु उनकी कोर कटी तथा विभाजित होती हैं। पुष्पों के संग्रहीत होने के कारण पुष्पक्रम (inflorescence) एक मुंडक (capitulum) या शीर्ष (head) होता है। पूर्ण पुष्पक्रम पौधे के शिखर पर एक लंबे डंठल के ऊपर स्थित रहता है। इस डंठल के निचले भाग से और भी पुष्पक्रम निकलते हैं, जो सामूहिक रूप से एक समशिख (corymb) बना देते हैं, जो विषमयुग्मीय और रश्मीय (rayed) होता है। रश्मिपुष्प मादा और एकक्रमिक होते हैं तथा उनकी जिह्विका फैली हुई, सफेद पीली, नीली अथवा गुलाबी होती है। बिंबपुष्प द्विलिंगी तथा नलिकावत्* होते हैं। इनका दलचक्र युक्तदल होता है और ऊपर जाकर चार या पाँच भागों में विभाजित हो जाता है। निचक्रीय निपत्र (involucral bract) सटे हुए एवं बहुक्रमिक होते हैं। भीतरी निपत्र रसदार सिरेवाले एवं बाहरी छोटे और प्राय: नसदार रंगीन किनारे वाले होते हैं। परागकोष का निचला भाग गोल होता है। गुलदाउदी में एकीन (achene) प्रकार के फल बनते हैं। ये अर्धवृत्ताकार, कोणीय, पंखदार, होते हैं। बाह्यदलरोम (pappus) छोटे अथवा अनुपस्थित होते हैं।

----------


## dkj

गुलदाउदी मुख्यत: वर्धीप्रचारण (vegetative propagation) अथवा बीजांकुर द्वारा उगाई जाती है। चौथाई इंच चलनी द्वारा छाने हुए, लगभग बराबर भागवाले दोमट, सड़ी हुई पत्तियों तथा बालू और थोड़ी सी राख के मिश्रण में गुलदाउदी की अच्छी वृद्धि होती है। गमले में इस मिश्रण को खूब दबा दबाकर भरने के बाद पानी देते हैं तथा लगभग एक घंटे बाद कलमें लगाते हैं। सबसे उत्तम कलमें सीधे जड़ों से निकलने वाले छोटे छोटे तनों से मिलती हैं। इनके न मिलने पर मुख्य तने के किसी अन्य भाग से कलमें ली जाती हैं।

सुंदरता के साथ साथ गुलदाउदी की कुछ जातियों के फूल कीटनाशक गुणवाले होते हैं। सबसे पहले ईरान में क्राइसैंथिमम कॉक्सिनियम (C. coccineum) तथा क्राइसैंथिमम मार्शलाई (C. marschalli) के फूल कीटनाशक रूप में प्रयुक्त हुए। सन्* 1840 के आसपास क्राइसैंथिमम सिनेरेरिईफोलियम (C. Cinerariaefolium) डलमैशिया। यूगोस्लाविया में उत्पन्न की गई और धीरे धीरे इसने ईरानी जातियों से ज्यादा ख्याति प्राप्त कर ली। व्यापारिक स्तर पर गुलदाउदी की खेती ईरान, अल्जीरिया, आस्ट्रेलिया, ब्राजील, स्विट्जरलैंड तथा भारत में की जाती है।

----------


## dkj

*उपयोग*

गुलदाउदी के फूलों का प्रयोग चूर्ण अथवा अर्क के रूप में होता है। साधारणतया इसके विभिन्न उपयोगों को तीन वर्गों में विभाजित कर सकते हैं:
(1) पाईथ्रोम कीड़ों पर ही प्रभाव डालता है, मनुष्यों को इससे कोई हानि नहीं होती, अत: इसका प्रयोग घर में खटमल, मच्छर आदि के नाश के लिए किया जाता है;
(2) पाईथ्रोम तेल का छिड़काव पशुओं के लिए हानिकारक मक्खियों को मारने में किया जाता है तथा
(3) पाईथ्रोम का अत्यंत महीन चूर्ण उद्यानों में कीटनाशक के रूप में सफल सिद्ध हुआ है, यद्यपि आजकल पाईथ्रोम का छिड़काव ही मुख्यतया उपयोग में लाया जाता है।

पाईथ्रोम का कीटनाशक गुण इसके फूल को एकत्र करने के समय तथा सुखाने के ढंग पर निर्भर करता है। कीटनाशक अंश की अधिकतम मात्रा प्राय: परागण के पूर्व एकत्रित फूलों में पाई जाती है। जहाँ तक फूलों के सुखाने का प्रश्न है, धूप में सुखाना अधिक सुविधाजनक होता है। परंतु छाया में सुखाए हुए फूलों से कीटनाशक अंश की प्राप्ति अधिक मात्रा में की जा सकती है।

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

*गुलदाउदी के रंगों से खिला नोएडा स्टेडियम*











 नोएडा  स्टेडियम  में  शनिवार  से  फ्लावर  शो  शुरू  हो  गया।  दिल्ली  और  एनसीआर  के  35  प्रतिभागी  फूलों  के  इस  सालाना  जलसे  में  हिस्सा  ले  रहे  हैं।  आज  विजेताओं  का  फैसला  किया  जाएगा।  वहीं  शनिवार  सुबह  से  ही  अलग  -  अलग  रंगों  और  आकार  में  सजे  ये  फूल  स्टेडियम  में  पहुंच  रहे  लोगों  के  लिए  कौतूहल  का  विषय  बने  रहे।  शो  में  पहुंच  रहे  लोग  फूलों  के  बारे  में  ज्यादा  से  ज्यादा  जानकारी  एकत्रित  करते  नजर  आए।  बता  दें  कि  शो  का  आयोजन  क्राईसेंथम  सोसायटी  आफ  नोएडा  की  ओर  से  किया  जा  रहा  है। 

 आयोजक  मोहन  स्वरूप  गोविल  ने  बताया  कि  इस  सालाना  आयोजन  के  पीछे  हमारा  मुख्य  मकसद  गुलदाउदी  फूल  को  और  भी  पॉपुलर  करना  है।  सर्दियों  में  ज्यादातर  जगहों  पर  अपनी  रंगों  की  चमक  बिखेरने  वाला  फूल  गुलदाउदी  ही  है।  इस  फूल  में  सबसे  ज्यादा  विविधता  पाई  जाती  है।  उन्होंने  बताया  कि  फ्लावर  शो  में  सबसे  छोटा  गुलदाउदी  जहां  अंगूठी  के  नग  के  बराबर  है  ,  वहीं  सबसे  बड़ा  फूल  फुटबॉल  के  आकार  का  है।  रंगों  में  तो  इसकी  अनगिनत  वैरायटी  यहां  मौजूद  हैं।



मोहन  स्वरूप  गोविल  ने  बताया  कि  हम  शो  में  सामान्य  रूप  से  उगाए  गए  फूलों  को  अलग  -  अलग  कैटिगरी  में  बांट  कर  उनको  जज  करते  हैं।  इसके  अलावा  अलग  -  अलग  कैटिगरी  के  फूलों  की  चमक  के  आधार  पर  भी  पॉइंट  दिए  जाते  हैं।  यहां  पर  साइज  और  शेप  के  आधार  पर  गुलदाउदी  को  24  क्लास  में  बांटा  गया  है  ,  जबकि  रंगों  के  220  सेक्सन  निर्धारित  किए  गए  हैं।  पहली  कैटिगरी  में  जज  साइज  और  शेप  के  आधार  पर  हर  प्रतिभागी  के  फूलों  को  पॉइंट  देंगे।  पॉइंट  दिए  जाने  का  दूसरा  आधार  फूलों  के  रंग  और  उनकी  चमक  होगी।  सभी  कैटिगरी  में  अलग  -  अलग  विनर  चुने  जाएंगे।  इसके  अलावा  ओवरऑल  कैटिगरी  के  विनर  का  भी  चुनाव  होगा।  रविवार  को  शाम  4  बजे  पुरस्कारों  का  वितरण  किया  जाएगा  ।  पिछले  साल  की  ओवर  ऑल  विजेता  दिल्ली  रही  थी।

----------


## dkj

*गुलदाउदी शो’ में फूलों की 264 किsme*



चंडीगढ़ में शुक्रवार को सेक्टर-33 के टैरेस गार्डन में गुलदाउदी फ्लॉवर शो के पहले दिन हमारे छायाकार एस. चंदन ने यह चित्र कैमरे में कैद किया।





चंडीगढ़, 9 दिसंबर (निस)। सेक्टर 33 के  टेरेस गार्डन में आज  गुलदाउदी शो का उद्घाटन नगर प्रशासक के सलाहकार केके शर्मा ने किया। इस अवसर पर शर्मा ने शो में प्रदर्शित गुलदाउदी फूलों की 264 किस्मों का निरीक्षण कर इसे लगाने वाले लोगों से जानकारी प्राप्त की और निगम के बागवानी विभाग के मालियों को इसके लिए बधाई दी। इस बार शो में 24 नई किस्मों  को शामिल किया गया है, जिन्हें बागबानी विभाग की ओर से तैयार किया गया था। आज पूरा टेरेस गार्डन फूलों की मीठी सुगंध से महक रहा था। इसमें कुल 815 लोगों ने अपने फूलों को प्रदर्शित किया। शो में प्रदर्शित फूल की किस्मे भी ऐसी थीं कि  जिनके नाम स्पाइडर, डबल कोरियन, स्पून, बटन एवं क्वीन आफ द शो तो लोगों को बहुत पसंद आई। इस शो को देखने के लिए विदेशी पर्यटकों ने भी  इस  शो में प्रदर्शित फूलों की हर किस्म को अपने कैमरे में कैद किया और विभाग के  काम को सराहा। इस दौरान विभाग के मालियों ने हाथी, घोड़ा,  ऊंट आदि को फूलों से बड़े आकर्षक ढंग से सजाया हुआ था। वहीं फूलों एवं पत्तों से नाव को बनाया गया था, जिसके आसपास खड़े होकर फोटो लेते रहे। शो में जहां फूलों से गार्डन महक रहा था, वहीं दूसरी ओर म्यूजिकल फाउंटेन में बज रहे पुराने फिल्मी नगमों का भी लोगों ने पूरा आनंद लिया।
इस दौरान निगम की आयुक्त  प्रेरणा पुरी ने  दूसरे निगम के अधिकारियों के साथ शो के  प्रबंधों का जायजा लिया। इस शो में  प्रिंस आफ द शो का खिताब ईआईसी हरियाणा के लोकनिर्माण विभाग ने जीता, बेस्ट फ्लावर आफ द शो पंजाब विश्वविद्यालय ने जीता। इस दौरान छात्राओं  ने रंगारंग सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम पेश कर समां बांधा।

----------


## dkj

*पूसा अनमोल व सेंटेनरी गुलदाउदी की नई किस्में 
 भारतीय कृषि अनुसंध |* Dec 29, 2008, 02:38AM IST

आर्टिकल







 ﻿

गुलदाउदी फूल की वैश्विक स्तर पर जबरदस्त मांग रहती है। यह गुलाब के बाद सबसे अधिक बिकने वाला फूल है। इन फूलों की डेकोरेशन, गार्डन और गुलदस्ते के लिए भारी मांग रहती है। ऐसे में इसकी खेती करना फायदे का सौदा बन सकता है। सामान्यतौर पर देश में गुलदाउदी फूल की खेती साल में सिर्फ एक बार की जा सकती है। गुलदाउदी ऐसी किस्में विकसित की गई हैं जिनकी खेती साल में न सिर्फ कई बार की जा सकती है बल्कि कई रंगों के फूल उगाए जा सकते हैं।

 भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान संस्थान (आईएआरई) ने गुलदाउदी फूल की अजय किस्म पर प्रयोग करके पूसा अनमोल किस्म तैयार की है जिसे विभिन्न रंगों में साल में तीन बार उगाया जा सकता है। पुरानी अजय किस्म से सिर्फ गुलाबी रंग के फूल साल में तीन बार उगाए जा सकते थे। दूसरी किस्म सेंटेनरी थाई चेन क्यून वैरायटी के गुलदाउदी से तैयार की गई है। यह फूल सजावट के लिए गुलदस्ते में इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। आईएआरई ने अजय किस्म के ऊ पर गामा किरणों की क्रिया करके पूसा अनमोल तैयार की गई है। यह किस्म आईएआरई के वैज्ञानिकों की एक टीम ने विकसित की हैं। जिसमें किशन स्वरूप, डीवीएस राजू, संजय कुमार, सुरेंद्र कुमार और ओम पाल सिंह शामिल हैं। इस प्रोजेक्ट पर टीम ने 1999-2000 में कार्य शुरू किया था। यह प्रोजेक्ट 2005 में पूरी हो गई। अब संस्थान में इन किस्मों की पौध तैयार की जा रही है। किसानों के लिए पौध अगले एक साल में उपलब्ध कराने की योजना है। 

 गामा किरणों की क्रिया से विकसित अजय पूसा अनमोल किस्म के गुलदाउदी की खासियत है कि इसके फूल अधिक ताप और प्रकाशवान होते हैं। इसका रंग पीला होता है। इस नई किस्म से विभिन्न रंगों के फूल उगाए जा सकते हैं जबकि अजय किस्म से एक ही रंग गुलाबी फूल उगाए जा सकते हैं। लेकिन अजय किस्म की तरह इससे भी साल में तीन बार फूल प्राप्त किए जा सकते हैं। इस फूल की पैदावार उत्तरी समतल इलाकों में की जाती है। पूसा अनमोल की पैदावार से अधिक मुनाफा होता है क्योंकि इस किस्म के फूल में अजय किस्म की तुलना में गहरा रंग होता है। पूसा अनमोल अधिक गुच्छेदार वाले फूल होते हैं। एक पौधे में मध्यम ऊचांई की 10 से 12 शाखाएं होती हैं। इस किस्म के माध्यम मजबूत तने वाली अलग-अलग ऊंचाई की कलमें प्राप्त की जाती हैं।

 पूसा अनमोल की एक शाखा से 50 से 60 फूल निकलते हैं। इस किस्म के फूल की पैदावार उत्तर भारत के समतल इलाकों में करना सुविधाजनक रहता है । पूसा अनमोल की जुलाई माह में रोपाई करने पर 85 से 100 दिनों के भीतर फूल आने लगते हैं। इससे सर्दी के सीजन में 50-60 फूल और अन्य सीजन में 45-55 फूल आते हैं। सर्दी के सीजन में इन फूलों को 22 दिनों तक तरोताजा रखा जा सकता है। बहरहाल पूसा अनमोल से साल में तीन बार अक्टूबर-नवंबर, फरवरी-मार्च और जून-जुलाई के दौरान फूल उगाए जा सकते है। इन दिनों गुलदाउदी फूल की बाजार में उपलब्धता कम रहती है। लिहाजा ऐसे में पूसा अनमोल फूल से उत्पादक अधिक लाभ कमा सकते है। पूसा अनमोल के अलावा संस्थान ने गुलदाउदी फूल की एक अन्य किस्म भी विकसित की है।

 थाई चेन क्यून किस्म के गुलदाउदी फूल से सेंटेनरी किस्म विकसित की गई है। यह फूल गुलदस्ते में सजावट के लिए ज्यादा उपयोगी होता है। इसकी भी बाजार अच्छी-खासी मांग रहती है। इसके तने मजबूत और सीधे होते हैं। जबकि पत्तियां बड़ी और र्झुीदार होती हैं। इससे प्राप्त होने वाले फूल लंबे आकार के मजबूत व सीधे रहते हैं। इसमें पीले रंग के फूल अंडे के आकार के होते है जिनका व्यास 10-12 सेंटीमीटर होता है। पूसा सेंटेनरी को सितंबर माह के दूसरे पखवाडे में रोपाई करने पर 100 से 110 दिन के भीतर फूल आना शुरू हो जाते हैं। इससे सर्दी के सीजन में एक पौधे में 10-12 फूल लगते है । साथ ही इन फूलों को 20-24 दिनों को तरोताजा रखा जा सकता है।
 - डॉ. के. वी. प्रसाद 
 वरिष्ठ वैज्ञानिक व टीम लीडर
 पुष्प विज्ञान एवं भू दृश्य निर्माण संभाग,
 भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान, संस्थान दिल्ली

----------


## dkj

[SIZE=4*]जयपुर। मौसम बदलने से लोगों के रूटीन* के साथ ही पेड़-पौधे भी प्रभावित हुए हैं। राजस्थान यूनिवर्सिटी की नर्सरी में लगने वाली वार्षिक गुलदाउदी प्रदर्शनी भी इस बार बारिश की वजह से प्रभावित हुई है। गार्डन और नर्सरी डिपार्टमेंट की प्लानिंग में ये प्रदर्शनी 15 दिसंबर के आस-पास होनी थी। पिछले दिनों बदले मौसम और बारिश की वजह से गुलदाउदी के ये फूल अपने समय से पहले ही पूरी तरह से खिल गए। इस वजह से अब गुलदाउदी की ये तीन दिवसीय एग्जिबिशन नवंबर के आखिरी सप्ताह में ही लग रही है। यूनिवर्सिटी में एग्जिबिशन को 26 से 30 नवंबर के बीच रखने के लिए विचार किया जा रहा है।

*इस बार फूलों की बढ़ी वैरायटी*
पिछले साल इस प्रदर्शनी में गुलदाउदी की करीब 177 वैरायटीज लगाई गई थी, वहीं इस बार एग्जिबिशन में इस फूल की कुल 218 किस्में नजर आएंगी। प्रदर्शनी में गुलदाउदी के साथ ही लिली, दहलिया और दूसरे सीजनल फ्लावर्स भी नजर आएंगे। नर्सरी में करीब पांच हजार गमले सजाए जाएंगे। गुलदाउदी के फूलों में आपको करीब 70 से 80 डिफरेंट रंग देखने को मिलेंगे। 

*कवर गर्ल और एम्परर* 
वैरायटीज में स्पाइडर, पॉम-पॉम, रिफलेक्स, इनकवरिंग, इनकव्र्ड, सिंगल कोरियन, स्नो बॉल, बटन आदि दिखेंगी। गुलदाउदी की अलग-अलग वैरायटीज को उनके रंग और शेप के हिसाब से अनोखे नाम भी दिए जाएंगे जैसे कोसा ग्रांडी, कवर गर्ल, क्रीम्पसन, एम्परर, फ्लोरिडा, गार्डन ग्लोरी, चंद्रमा, महात्मा गांधी, कस्तूरबा गांधी आदि। प्रदर्शनी के पहले दिन शहरवासी इस एग्जिबिशन का दौरा कर सकेंगे। दूसरे और तीसरे दिन गमलों की सेल होगी। इस प्रदर्शनी में गुलदाउदी का एक गमला करीब 50 रूपए में बेचा जाएगा। 

* डॉ. आर. डी. अग्रवाल*
ऑफिसर इन्चार्ज, उद्यान एवं पौधशाला विभाग, राजस्थान यूनिवर्सिटी
मौसम में अचानक आए बदलाव की वजह से इस साल गुलदाउदी प्रदर्शनी नवंबर के आखिरी सप्ताह में आयोजित होगी। पहले इस प्रदर्शनी को 15 दिसंबर के आस-पास आयोजित करने की प्लानिंग थी। गुलदाउदी पूरी तरह से समय से पहले खिल चुके हैं। इस बार प्रदर्शनी में गुलदाउदी की करीब 218 वैरायटीज नजर आएंगी।[/SIZE]

----------


## dkj

*ुष्पांगदन के नाम से नया फूल खिला


डॉरिस क्वीन यलो राजा, डबल कोरियन रानी 
*

एनबीआरआई में गुलदाउदी और कोलियस प्रदर्शनी 





लखनऊ। राष्ट्रीय वनस्पति अनुसंधान संस्*थान और सीएसआईआर लखनऊ के वैज्ञानिकों ने संस्*थान के पूर्व निदेशक डॉ पी पुष्पांगदन के नाम से एक नया और खूबसूरत पुष्प विकसित किया है जिसे गमलों और क्यारियों में लगाकर घर-आंगन और उद्यान की शोभा बढ़ाई जा सकती है। एनबीआरआई के निदेशक डॉ चंद्रशेखर नौटियाल ने शनिवार को एनबीआरआई के सेंट्रल लॉन में गुलदाउदी और कोलियस की दो दिवसीय प्रदर्शनी में, वैज्ञानिकों और जनसाधारण की मौजूदगी में, पुष्पांगदन पुष्प विमोचित किया। एनबीआरआई देश का प्रमुख संस्*थान है, ज*हां वैज्ञानिक इस प्रकार वनस्पतियों की उन्नत और दुर्लभ किस्मों पर शोध, *खोज और उनके विकास पर असाधारण रूप से कार्य कर रहे हैं। 
एनबीआरआई और सीएसआईआर ने इस वर्ष गुलदाउदी की यह नई प्रजाति विकसित की है, जिसे संस्*थान के भूतपूर्व निदेशक डॉ पी पुष्पांगदन के सम्मान में, एनबीआरआई-पुष्पांगदन नाम दिया गया। संस्*थान के निदेशक डॉ चंद्रशेखर नौटियाल ने इस मौके पर कहा कि वह और उनके वैज्ञानिक अपने महान वैज्ञानिक के नाम पर यह पुष्प प्रजाति विकसित करके बहुत खुश हैं। एनबीआरआई-पुष्पांगदन गुलदाउदी पीले फूल एवं परिवर्तित शीर्ष आकार की नई किस्म है। यह गुलदाउदी की ए-22 किस्म की उत्परिवर्ती है और एक बड स्पोर्ट के रूप में विकसित की गई है। डॉ पी पुष्पांगदन एनबीआरआई के निदेशक रह चुके हैं, जिनके सम्मान में यह पुष्प विकसित किया गया है। यह पौधा 49 सेंटीमीटर ऊंचाई तक जाता है और 210 से अधिक संख्या में पीले पवन-पुष्प शीर्षों को उत्पादित करता है। पौधे का फैलाव 46.5 सेंटीमीटर (एन-एस) और 42 सेंटीमीटर (ई-डब्*ल्यू) है। पुष्प का शीर्ष आकार 4.30 सेंटीमीटर है। मध्यभाग में डिस्क पुष्प पिन कुशन की तरह होता है और इसका रंग पीला होता है। अर-पुष्पक नलिकाकार होते हैं और पुष्प शीर्ष में इनकी संख्या 21 होती है, इसके साथ उनका रंग पीला होता है। 




ए-22 एक छोटे फूल वाली एक छोटी किस्म है जो नवंबर और दिसंबर के महीने में ऐनीमोन प्रकार के पुष्प उत्पन्न करती है। इसके पौधे 47 सेंटीमीटर (एन-5) और 42 सेंटीमीटर (ई-डब्*ल्यू) फैलाव के साथ 50 सेंटीमीटर तक की ऊंचाई प्राप्त करते हैं। यह किस्म दो सौ से अधिक पुष्प शीर्षों को पैदा करती है। पुष्प का एक सिरे से दूसरे सिरे तक शीर्ष आकार 4.32 सेंटीमीटर तक है। अर-पुष्पक सपात होते हैं और उनकी संख्या पुष्प शीर्ष पर 27 होती है। केंद्रीय क्रीमिश डिस्क के साथ, अर-पुष्पक का रंग सफेद होता है। ए-22 एवं इसके बड स्पोर्टस एनबीआरआई-पुष्पांगदन के पुष्पीय और वनस्पति आकारीय लक्षणों के विश्लेषण से पता चला है कि सिवाय पुष्प शीर्ष रंग और आकार को छोड़कर, बड स्पोर्टस और इसके नियंत्रण के सभी लक्षण लगभग समान हैं। पुष्पांगदन का अनुपम पुष्प आकार अर्थात पवन-पुष्प आकार वाला पुष्प शीर्ष उन्नत नलिकाकार वाला अर-पुष्पक केंद्र स्*थल से बाहर उभरते हुए हैं। यह गमलों और क्यारियों में लगाने की आदर्श किस्म है। 




गुलदाउदी और कोलियस प्रदर्शनी में कुल 107 प्रदर्शकों से 831 प्रविष्टियां प्राप्त हुईं। इस वर्ष विषय वस्तु अनुभाग के अंतर्गत कुछ आकर्षक शीर्षक इस प्रकार थे-बालश्रम पथरीली बगिया में खिलता बचपन और जग में सुंदर हैं दो नाम, चाहे कृष्*ण कहो या राम एवं मैं ज़िंदगी का साथ निभाता चला गया इत्यादि। प्रदर्शनी के आयोजन का प्रमुख उद्देश्य पुष्प कृषि उद्योग को बढ़ावा देना और जनसाधारण में पुष्प कृषि के प्रति जागरूकता उत्पन्न करना है। यह एक दुर्लभ अवसर है, जब लोगों ने फूलों के विवि*ध रंगों, प्रकारों, आकारों और उनके संवर्धित पद्घतियों के प्रभाव को देखा। सीएसआईआर-एनबीआरआई ने गुलदाउदी एवं कोलियस के अधिकतर सभी रंगों और प्रकारों के 220 से अधिक जर्मप्लाज्म संग्रह अनुरक्षित किए हैं। प्रदर्शनी में गुलदाउदी के प्रदर्शन के साथ-साथ उसकी अनुसंधान प्रक्रियाओं पर भी प्रकाश डाला गया। इसके अतिरिक्त संस्*थान ने गुलदाउदी एवं कोलियस की पारंपरिक और आधुनिक विधियों के माध्यम से विकसित नई किस्मों के साथ, हाल ही में संग्रहीत जर्मप्लाज्म का प्रदर्शन भी किया है। गुलदाउदी पर कार्य कर रहे संस्*थान के वैज्ञानिकों ने जनसाधारण से प्रत्यक्ष रूप से बातचीत की और कोलियस एवं गुलदाउदी की कृषि प्रौद्योगिकी, टैक्नो-इकोनॉमिक्स, व्यवसायिक कट फ्लावर किस्मों और अन्य संवर्धित पद्घतियों के प्रभाव को भी प्रदर्शित किया। 



प्रदर्शनी प्रारंभ होने से पूर्व विशिष्ट निर्णायकों ने पुरस्कार विजेताओं के बारे में जो मुख्य निर्णय लिए वो इस प्रकार हैं-एसके शर्मा सीको केबिल्स ऐशबाग लखनऊ के पुष्प डॉरिस क्वीन यलो को प्रदर्शनी का राजा (रणजीत सिंह मेमोरियल ट्रॉफी) चुना गया और रंजीता अग्रवाल, मदन मोहन मालवीय मार्ग लखनऊ के पुष्प डबल कोरियन को प्रदर्शनी की रानी (श्रीमती रणजीत सिंह मेमोरियल ट्रॉफी) घोषित किया गया, उमाशंकर साहू विरामखंड गोमती नगर लखनऊ के पुष्प डायमंड जुबली को प्रदर्शनी का राजकुमार (काजी सैयद मसूद हसन रनिंग चैलेंज ट्रॉफी) घोषित किया गया। इनके अलावा मिथिलेश गुप्ता गोमती नगर लखनऊ के पुष्प कोका सोजोन को वर्ष का पुष्प (राम किशोर शर्मा मेमोरियल ट्रॉफी) घोषित किया गया और आर्मी हेड क्वार्टर सेंट्रल कमांड लखनऊ के पुष्प कोलियस को प्रदर्शनी का श्रेष्ठ कोलियस (श्रीमती कुमुद रस्तोगी मेमोरियल रनिंग चैलेंज ट्रॉफी) घोषित किया गया। इस अवसर पर बॉटनीकल गार्डन के उप निदेशक डॉ अनिल के गोयल, वरिष्ठ साइंटिस्ट डॉ जेके जौहरी, डॉ बीपी सिंह सहित कई पूर्व वरिष्ठ वैज्ञानिक मौजूद थे।

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

गुलदाउदी कैसे  उगाएं  
जलवायु :-
सामान्यत: यह सभी प्रकार की जलवायुओं में सफलता पूर्वक उगाया जा सकता है उ. प्र. में इसकी व्यावसायिक खेती मुख्यत: लखनऊ और इलाहबाद और कानपूर में होती है |
भूमि :-
अच्छी जल निकास वाली बलुई दोमट मिटटी इसके लिए अच्छी मानी जाती है मृदा का पी.एच.मान ६.५-७ के मध्य अच्छा माना जाता है मृदा में कार्बनिक तत्वों की अधिकता गुलदाउदी के लिए आदर्श मानी जाती है अत्यधिक बलुई भूमि इस फसल के लिए उपयक्त नहीं होती है |
प्रजातियां  :-
उपयोगिता के आधार पर गुलदाउदी की दो प्रकार की प्रजातियाँ उपलब्ध है -
बिना डंडे वाली जातियां या माला बनाने हेतु :-
बग्गी, बसंती , शांति. इन्द्रा , राखी, रेड्गोल्ड, बीरबल शाहनी . बसंतिका , शरद माला , मीरा और जया ,  |
डंडे वाली जातियां या गुलदस्ते हेतु :-
अप्सरा, बीरबल साहनी, जयंती, जिब्ली, कुंदन, पूर्णिमा ,  मेघावी, रायट, आर्कटिक, चार्लिया  |
बीज बुवाई पौधरोपण :-
गुलदाउदी का प्रसारण बीज कटिंग तथा सकर तीनों द्वारा ही होता है बहुतायात में में गुलदाउदी का प्रसारण कटिंग तथा सरकस के द्वारा ही होता है |
बीज :-
छोटे फूलों वाली प्रजातियों  का प्रसारण बीज के द्वारा होता है बीज की बुवाई १५ फवरी के बाद नर्सरी या गमलों में कर देते है रोपाई के लिए पौध ४० दिन में तैयार हो जाती है |
सकरस :-
जड़ युक्त सरकस की रोपाई खेत में जनवरी माह में कर देते है तीन से चार छटाई के बाद फल का उत्पादन के लिए पौधा मध्य सितम्बर तक तैयार हो जाता है |
कटिग :-
पौधे शाखाओं से कटिंग जून माह में ले लेते है और जड़ निकल आने पर जून के अंत तक इनकी रोपाई कर देते है जब पौधा ८-१० पत्तियों की अवस्था में आ जाए तब पहली छंटाई करते है  छटे हुए स्थान के नीचे निकलने वाली शाखाओं  को विकसित होने देते है |
पौधरोपण :-
जड़ युक्त सरकस को ३. से.मि. की दुरी पर लगाते है इसके अलावा २० गुणा २० से.मि. की दुरी रखते है |
आर्गनिक खाद :-
गुलदाउदी की अच्छी फसल लेने के  लिए  इसमें आर्गनिक खाद , कम्पोस्ट खाद का होना नितांत आवश्यक है इसके लिए एक एकड़ भूमि में ३५-४० क्विंटल गोबर की अच्छे तरीके से सड़ी हुई खाद और आर्गनिक खाद २ बैग भू-पावर वजन ५० किलो ग्राम , २ बैग माइक्रो फर्टीसिटी कम्पोस्ट वजन ४० किलो ग्राम , २ बैग माइक्रो नीम वजन २० किलो ग्राम , २ बैग सुपर गोल्ड कैल्सीफर्ट वजन १० किलो ग्राम , २ बैग माइक्रो भू-पावर वजन १० किलो ग्राम और ५० किलो अरंडी की खली इन सब खादों को अच्छी तरह  मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर खेत में बुवाई से पहले समान मात्रा में बिखेर लें और इसके बाद खेत की अच्छे तरीके से जुताई करें खेत तैयार करें इसके बाद बुवाई करें |
 बुवाई के २०-२५ दिन बाद फसल में २ बैग सुपर गोल्ड मैग्नीशियम वजन १ किलो ग्राम और माइक्रो झाइम ५०० मि.ली को ४००-५०० लीटर पानी में अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर तर-बतर कर छिड़काव करें और हर १५-२० दिन के अंतर से दूसरा व तीसरा छिड़काव करें |
सिचाई :-
मानसून की अनुपस्थिति में गुलदाउदी के पौधे को लगातार नमी की आवश्यकता होती है अत: समय पर अवश्य देना चाहिए इस बात का ध्यान रखना चाहिए की  खेत या गमलों में पानी न रुकने पाए अन्यथा पौधे ख़राब हो जाएँगे अत: अतिरिक्त पानी तुरंत खेत या गमलों से निकाल देना चाहिए पौधों की उचित वृद्धि के लिए केवल हलकी नमी की आवश्यकता होती है |
कीट नियंत्रण :-
एफिड :-
इस कीट के शिशु तथा वयस्क दोनों छोटे पौधों की पत्तियों तथा टहनियों की एकदम रुक जाती है तथा पत्तियां पककर गिर जाती है |
रोकथाम :-  
इसकी रोकथाम के लिए नीम का काढ़ा या गौमूत्र को माइक्रो झाइम के साथ मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर २५० मि.ली. को प्रति पम्प में डालकर फसल में तर-बतर कर छिडकाव करें |
थ्रिप्स :-
इसके सफ़ेद शिशु तथा वयस्क नई पत्तियों को खाते है जिससे पत्तियां सूख जाती है फूलों का रंग उड़ जाता है तथा वे सूख जाते है |
रोकथाम :-  
इसकी रोकथाम के लिए नीम का काढ़ा या गौमूत्र को माइक्रो झाइम के साथ मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर २५० मि.ली. को प्रति पम्प में डालकर फसल में तर-बतर कर छिडकाव करें |
पत्ती मोडक :-
इसके हरे रंग के लार्वा पत्तियों को मोड़कर उसके अन्दर रहते है तथा पत्तियों को ये अन्दर से खाते है जिसके परिणाम स्वरुप पत्तियां अन्दर से सुखकर  गिरने लगती है इसके अलावा ये लार्वा फूलों को  खाते है |
रोकथाम :-  
इसकी रोकथाम के लिए नीम का काढ़ा या गौमूत्र को माइक्रो झाइम के साथ मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर २५० मि.ली. को प्रति पम्प में डालकर फसल में तर-बतर कर छिडकाव करें |
कली छेदक :-
इस कीट के लार्वा कलियों में छेद करके उसे अन्दर ही अन्दर खाते है |
रोकथाम :-  
इसकी रोकथाम के लिए नीम का काढ़ा या गौमूत्र को माइक्रो झाइम के साथ मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर २५० मि.ली. को प्रति पम्प में डालकर फसल में तर-बतर कर छिडकाव करें |
रोग नियंत्रण :-
विल्ट :-
प्रभावित पौधे सर्वप्रथम निचली पत्तियों पर रोग के लक्षण दिखाई पड़ते है पत्तियां पीली पड़कर सूखने लगती है उपरी पत्तियाँ पीली पड़कर मुड़ जाती है |
रोकथाम :-  
इसकी रोकथाम के लिए नीम का काढ़ा या गौमूत्र को माइक्रो झाइम के साथ मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर २५० मि.ली. को प्रति पम्प में डालकर फसल में तर-बतर कर छिडकाव करें |
तना सडन :-
पत्तियां पीली पड़कर सड़ने लगती है पत्तियों की नसें रंगहीन हो जाती है तने के आधार पर काले रंग की संरचना दिखाई पड़ती है रोगों के ज्यादा प्रभाव की स्थिति में पौधा सड़ने लगता है |
रोकथाम :-  
इसकी रोकथाम के लिए नीम का काढ़ा या गौमूत्र को माइक्रो झाइम के साथ मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर २५० मि.ली. को प्रति पम्प में डालकर फसल में तर-बतर कर छिडकाव करें |
पाउडरी मिल्ड्यू (चूर्णिल अर्सिता ) :-
इस बीमारी का प्रकोप होने पर पत्तियों के ऊपर सफ़ेद चुर्णीय पदार्थ दिखने लगता है |
रोकथाम :-  
इसकी रोकथाम के लिए नीम का काढ़ा या गौमूत्र को माइक्रो झाइम के साथ मिलाकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रण तैयार कर २५० मि.ली. को प्रति पम्प में डालकर फसल में तर-बतर कर छिडकाव करें |
कटाई तुड़ाई :-
गुलदाउदी बाजार में मुख्यत: दो तरीकों से बेचीं जाती है :-
डंडी युक्त पुष्प तथा बिना डंडी युक्त पुष्प 
तुड़ाई या कटाई का कोई समय निश्चित नहीं होता जब पुष्प पूर्णत: तैयार हो तो उन्हें तोड़ या काट लेना चाहिए फिर आवश्यकतानुसार पैक करके उन्हें बेच दिया जाता है |

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

फूलों से सजेगी बगिया और बालकनी 


 गुलदाउदी को सेवन्ती वक्राइसेनथीमम भी कहते हैं। क्राइसेनथीमम का अर्थ है स्वर्णिम पुष्प। गुलदाउदी की खासियत यह है कि यह उस वक्त खिलती है, जब अन्य फूल नहीं होते। आकार, आकृति एवं रंग संयोजन में विविधता वाले इस 
फूल के लिए तैयारी करने का वक्त आ गया है।

फूल
गुलदाउदी के फूल वर्षा ऋ तु के फूल समाप्त होने के पश्चात तथा सर्दियों के फूल खिलने के पहले खिलते हैं। दिसंबर-जनवरी माह में बगिया में बहार छा जाती है परंतु इसकी अनेक किस्मों के खिलने का समय अलग-अलग होता है, ऎसी किस्मों को थोड़ा आगे पीछे करके उगाया जाए तो सितंबर माह से फरवरी के प्रारंभ तक बगिया में फूल खिलाए जा सकते हैं।

पौधे
इसके पौधे 15 से.मी. से 120 से.मी. तक ऊंचे होते हैं। पत्तियां महरावदार होती हैं। जड़ें अधिक गहरी नहीं होतीं तथा जड़ों के पास से तने द्वारा भूमि के सतह पर शाखाएं निकलती हैं, जिसमें छोर पर पत्तियां होती हैं। इन शाखाओं को प्ररोह (सर्कस) कहते हैं। इनमें जड़ें आ जाती हैं। ये शाखाएं पौधे के प्रवर्धन में उपयोग आती हैं।

बड़े फूल वाली किस्में
इनकव्र्ड, इनकविंüग, रिफ्लैक्स्ड इंटरमीडिएट, रेओनॉट, किल्ड, स्पाइडर, स्पून, सिंगल फ्लोरेट, डबल फ्लोरेट।

छोटे आकार के फूल
कोरियन सिंगल, कोरियन डबल, एनीमोन, पोमपोन, डेकोरेटिव, सिनेरेरिया, बटन, क्लिड सेमी किल्ड, स्पून, स्टेलेट। 

प्रवर्घन
गुलदाउदी का कायिक प्रवर्धन तीन प्रकार से किया जाता है। पुराने पौधों की जड़ों के पास से निकलते हुए प्ररोह (सकर्स) को अलग करके रोपने से, पुरानी टहनियों के शिराग्र(3 से 5 से.मी.) लंबी कटिंग को रूटीन हार्मोन से ट्रीट करके रोपने से और पुरानी टहनियों को दावा लगाने से। आजकल गुलदाउदी की रूटेड कटिंग थंब पॉट्स में मिलने के कारण इसे उगाना बहुत सरल हो गया है।

पौधों को उगाना
कटिंग से प्राप्त या सकर्स से या थंब पॉट से प्राप्त पौधों को चार इंच के गमलों में रोपित करें। मिट्टी का मिश्रण तैयार करें। उसमें नौ भाग दोमट मिट्टी, चार भाग गोबर की खाद, चार भाग पानड़ी और एक भाग रेत होनी चाहिए। पौधे लगाते समय ध्यान रखें कि जड़ें न टूटें और लगाने के बाद पौधों को चारों ओर से थोड़ा दबाएं। कुछ दिन छाया में रखकर धूप में रखें और नियमित झारे से पानी दें। 

चार सप्ताह बाद इन पौधों को 8-10 इंच के बड़े गमलों में बदलने का समय है। इन गमलों के लिए मिट्टी तैयार करें और उसमें 25 ग्राम बोन मील या सुपरफॉस्फेट, पांच ग्राम म्यूरियेट ऑफ पोटाश प्रति छह किलो मिट्टी के हिसाब से मिलाएं।

छह सप्ताह बाद इन पौधों को 12 इंच के गमलों में बदलें। इन गमलों में 50 ग्राम सुपर फॉस्फेट, 10 ग्राम पोटाश, 20 ग्राम नीम या सरसों की खली प्रति 6 किलो के हिसाब से मिलाएं। इस मिश्रण में दो ग्राम मिनरल मिक्सचर भी मिला दें। तीन बार पौध बदलने से पौधे बेतरतीब लंबे नहीं होते, ग्रोथ अच्छी होती है।
पौधों को बदलने के दो सप्ताह बाद ही तरल खाद का प्रयोग करें। जब कलियां निकलने लगें, उस समय पौधों के चारों और खुरपी चलाकर पांच भाग खली, तीन भाग सुपर फॉस्फेट, एक भाग पोटाश, एक ग्राम मैग्नियम सल्फेट के मिश्रण का 20 ग्राम प्रति गमले में देना चाहिए। मिश्रण को मिलाने के 10-12 दिन बाद तरल खाद दें।

स्टेकिंग
मध्यम आकार के गमले को बड़े आकार के गमलों में बदलते समय बांस की खपच्ची हरे रंग में रंग कर पौधों को सहारा देने के लिए लगाएं, ताकि बढ़वार सीधी हो।

स्टॉपिंग और पिनचिंग
यदि पौधे को सीधा बढ़ने दिया जाए तो ऊपर कली बन जाएगी। इसे ब्रेक बड कहते हैं। यदि ब्रेक बड में फूल विकसित होगा तो नीचे बढ़ने वाली शाखाओं पर अलग-अलग समय पर फूल आएंगे और उनका आकार भी छोटा होगा। इसलिए यह जरूरी है कि पौधे की बढ़वार रोक दी जाए। इसके लिए पौधे का ऊपरी भाग काट देना चाहिए। स्टापिंग से निचली शाखाएं एक साथ बढेंगी और एक साथ एक समान दोबारा फूल आएंगे। छोटे फूल वाली प्रजातियों में निचली शाखाओं का भी ऊपरी भाग काट दें। यह प्रक्रिया 2-3 बार दोहराएं, जिससे पूरा गमला फूलों से आच्छादित हो जाएगा।

डिस बडिंग
बड़े फूल वाली प्रजातियों में विशेषकर जब उन्हें प्रदर्शनी में रखना हो तो ऊपर की कलियों (केवल एक या दो) को रखकर बाकी कलियों को उंगली और अंगूठे की सहायता से तोड़कर अलग कर दें। नीचे की शाखाओं में भी यह प्रक्रिया अपनाएं। छोटे फूल वाली प्रजातियों में डिस बडिंग नहीं करना चाहिए। फूल लगने से पहले यदि पौधों की जड़ों से सकर्स निकलते हों, तो उन्हें निकाल दें। 

, हॉर्टीकल्चर विशेषज्ञ

----------


## dkj

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

:question::question::question:


> 


:mirch:

----------


## dkj

o





0000000000000000तेरी  याद में

----------


## Kamal Ji

> 0000000000000000तेरी  याद में


कहाँ गुलदाउदी......और कहाँ यह नग चित्र ?
dkj जी कृपया  इस चित्र को हटा कर किसी दुसरे सूत्र में लगा दें.

----------


## madhum

बहुत ही सुन्दर ------ दृश्य

----------


## donsplender

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र !

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> 


बहुत ही मनोहारी द्रश्य है जी सुन्दर !!

----------


## King of All

जानकारी के लिए धन्वाद

----------


## Aeolian

jyanvardhak sutr

----------


## dkj

:106::106::106::106:


> jyanvardhak sutr

----------


## dkj

गुलदाउदी.......................

----------


## gill1313

[QUOTE=dkj;1588852][/QUOTE
आप का मंच पे आने के लिए शुक्रिया 
इन में से हमारी तरफ से जो भी फूल आपको पसंद हैं मई आपको भेंट करता हूँ |
aa

----------


## Kaushal Mishra

मित्र   आप  मुझे  facebook   पर  जोड़े  
मेरी id  है 
kaushalmishra104@yahoo.in

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------

